# Ornella Muti, früher u. heute, 14x



## jogi50 (14 Jan. 2011)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## tobacco (14 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Ornella Muti,früher u.heute,14x*

EGAL OB FRÜHER ODER HEUTE - SIE IST IMMER KLASSE


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Jan. 2011)

Ornella hat sehr schöne Füße.


----------



## teethmaker1 (15 Jan. 2011)

Sie war,ist und bleibt eine tolle Frau.


----------



## Punisher (15 Jan. 2011)

super Frau


----------



## TTranslator (20 Mai 2011)

Danke für die Sammlung.
Die Frau sieht immer noch gut aus. Respekt!


----------



## neman64 (20 Mai 2011)

Ornella sieht heute genau so sexy aus wie damals. 
:thx: für die tollen Bilder


----------



## hurhurhur (20 Mai 2012)

Oh mein Gott - warum musste sich auch diese Frau unters Messer legen?
Die Gesichtszüge sind erstarrt und völlig anders als früher. Sieht aus wie ein Android.
Glücklicherweise gibt es ja noch die Tochter - die sieht aus wie Muti früher...;-)


----------

